# Bio tracking pregnacy test



## GLENMAR (Nov 9, 2011)

What do you guys think of the biotracking pregnacy test? Has anyone used it. I am going to be breeding my girls next year.
I do not have a buck. Since I will be taking them to a buck, I was thinking of using the blood test to ensure pregnacy and maybe 
save time.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 10, 2011)

I haven't used it but have heard good things & plan on trying it soon. I ordered the starter kit last week, but haven't decided when I'm going to test just yet. Looks like you can run CAE testing at the same time so that is convenient.


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 10, 2011)

I've use them for both tests.  When I spoke to the woman on the phone, who was extremely nice and helpful, she told me that they will test as early as 30 days for pregnancy, but if I could wait until 45, the test would be virtually absolute.  I waited and both of my girls were pregnant and negative for CAE.
I would recommend them.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 10, 2011)

I use them all the time. Mailed some out this week and will have results tomorrow. They are the nicest people that will help in any way they can. So far they have been 100% accurate.

Donna


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 10, 2011)

I heard from a very reputable source that the only time they get errors is due to cross contamination.  Use a new tube and needle each time and your results will be bankable.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 10, 2011)

I love Biotracking. It's very easy to send in samples, and their customer service is top notch!!


----------



## Kenneth Flippen (Nov 10, 2011)

What's the cost on cae and pregnancy testing?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 10, 2011)

It's on their site. It's very reasonable & cheaper than a vet sending it out.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 10, 2011)

Kenneth Flippen said:
			
		

> What's the cost on cae and pregnancy testing?


Pregnacy testing is $7.50, plus the cost of tubes, needles, caps and shipping.  It comes out to about $10.  Well worth it if you do not have acess to reasonably priced ultrasound.


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I will surely use this test.


----------

